# Check out my new rechargeable Wolf-eyes setup (pics inside)!



## BUZ (Sep 28, 2006)

_Wolf-eyes 6MX with a wolf-eyes 3.7v lamp and one protected 18650 cell! :naughty:_

I recently purchased this 6MX from [email protected] and the cell was purchased from AW. All I can say is wow, this little sucker put's out a hell of a lotta light & the spill and throw are simply amazing! The stock 6v lamp IMO is crap, the beam is yellowish as to where this setup produces a near pure white beam. This setup project's a nearly flawless beam with zero artifacts unlike the stock 6v which is filled with artifacts (seem's like the longer the bulb the more artifacts there are). I'm not sure what kind of runtime I'm going to get with the 18650 but I'm almost sure it's gonna be over an hour!

Last night I got a chance to compare the 6MX to a G2 & a 9P (running a stock 105 lamp) and I was very surprised at the results! The throw of the WE's setup is far better than the G2 or the 9P and as far as spill the WE's simple destroys em' both no contest!!!!!!!!!

If you got some extra cash burning a hole in your pocket you have to give this setup a try. 





Link to Wolf Eyes 9v 200 lumen 9DX setup: Click me!!!


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Sep 28, 2006)

The Explorer 3.7V is my everyday carry light; it's in my pocket as I write. As I noted before, yours may be slightly brighter than stock, since your 2200mAh cell should operate at slightly higher voltage than the 2000mAh Wolf Eyes 168A, assuming that resistance is about equal. 

I keep telling myself I'm a flood man, but the Explorer's throw is simply addicting, and great for making jaws drop in the small children whom I allow to play with it during my daily train commute.

The Wolf Eyes true clickie tailswitch has been completely reliable. If you "must" have a positive clickie with momentary action, this tailcap is a compelling reason to choose Wolf Eyes. In the Surefire world, there's really no rugged, reliable positive-clickie tailcap for under $30. (My Digilight positive clickie stopped working in constant-on mode after two months.)


----------



## BUZ (Sep 28, 2006)

Paul what kind of runtime are you getting with the 2000mAh cell?


----------



## Jasmes (Sep 28, 2006)

All told, how much did that cost?


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Sep 28, 2006)

BUZ said:


> Paul what kind of runtime are you getting with the 2000mAh cell?


I tested it just once. As I recall, I got about 55 minutes from my 2000mAh 168A cell. I think the old 80-lumen flood D26 was rated at 40 minutes with a 2000mAh cell. Or maybe it was 40 minutes with the original, 1800mAh cell.


----------



## BrighTor (Sep 28, 2006)

I didn't know the 18650 would fit in there! Or maybe the Sniper is a bit smaller body than the 6MX? I dunno. I'm loving my Sniper with the 6M bezel though. It's a great thrower with good spill as well!


----------



## BUZ (Sep 28, 2006)

Jasmes said:


> All told, how much did that cost?



6MX with 3.7v lamp around $40

One Protected AW 18650 cell $12.00

One DSD charger $13.50


Add S&H and your lookin @ around $70 -well worth it IMO-!!!


----------



## BUZ (Sep 28, 2006)

BrighTor said:


> I didn't know the 18650 would fit in there! Or maybe the Sniper is a bit smaller body than the 6MX? I dunno. I'm loving my Sniper with the 6M bezel though. It's a great thrower with good spill as well!




Fits with a little room to spare, I think the sniper and the 6MX share the same body!


----------



## mudman cj (Sep 28, 2006)

I have been looking, but I can't find the 6MX with 3.7V LA for $35.00. Did you have to pay extra to get the 3.7V LA, or did you find it with the 6MX?


----------



## BrighTor (Sep 28, 2006)

Yay! I needed to order some more stuff from AW anyway.


----------



## BUZ (Sep 28, 2006)

mudman cj said:


> I have been looking, but I can't find the 6MX with 3.7V LA for $35.00. Did you have to pay extra to get the 3.7V LA, or did you find it with the 6MX?


 
Sorry I didn't mention this in a previous post, [email protected] will exchange the stock lamp for a 3.7v lamp before he ships it! Just be sure to send him an email before you purchase! 

He also offers a discount to CPF members email him for the info! 

-BUZ-

http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-3-19-6032

http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-25-26-45-6088

Message I got from Mike:

We would be happy to configure the 6MX with the 3.7V bulb without any extra charges. When making the purchase from our website please add a note in the comments window saying you want the 3.7V bulb instead.


----------



## thezman (Sep 28, 2006)

Very interesting light. The thought of free lumens excites me.  

I would quess though, that in a pinch, if you were to have to drop 2 primary cr123 batteries in this, that the bulb would go POOF?


----------



## BUZ (Sep 28, 2006)

BrighTor said:


> Yay! I needed to order some more stuff from AW anyway.




:lolsign:


----------



## BUZ (Sep 28, 2006)

thezman said:


> Very interesting light. The thought of free lumens excites me.
> 
> I would quess though, that in a pinch, if you were to have to drop 2 primary cr123 batteries in this, that the bulb would go POOF?



I dropped a couple in for a minute and it's still fine however I'm sure theres a good chance primaries will ruin the bulb!


----------



## BrighTor (Sep 28, 2006)

Regular LA's are 6v, the ones for rechargeables are 3.7v. I'm thinking putting primaries in there will be a serious health risk for the 3.7v bulb, since you're putting almost double the power into it.


----------



## marxs (Sep 28, 2006)

beamshots beamshots! how much lumens do you think this setup is putting out? for that price thats a pretty sweet deal!

mark


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Sep 28, 2006)

BUZ said:


> I dropped a couple in for a minute and it's still fine however I'm sure theres a good chance primaries will ruin the bulb!


DON'T do it again, Buz! Certain bulb death will follow.


----------



## BUZ (Sep 28, 2006)

marxs said:


> beamshots beamshots! how much lumens do you think this setup is putting out? for that price thats a pretty sweet deal!
> 
> mark



Honestly I don't know but I am very impressed with the output! Let's just say it completely destroys a 6P/G2, and I'd say the throw and overall output is better than my 9P with a P91 lamp.......................:eeksign:


----------



## Pumaman (Sep 28, 2006)

Anybody got a bulb life estimate on AW's 3.7v LA vs the Wolf Eye's LA? and beamshots would be great.

anyone compare the construction and size of the WE to a Huntlight FT-01?

thanks


----------



## Bhustan (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks for this tip! I just placed an order for my very own!

I love my 9DX Raider...but am looking forward to this one!

Peace,
-M


----------



## AFAustin (Sep 29, 2006)

That is a very nice looking set-up, at a bargain price. Any idea how its throw would compare with a SL TL-3 w/ stock lamp, running off 2 x 17500 cells?


----------



## BUZ (Sep 29, 2006)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> DON'T do it again, Buz! Certain bulb death will follow.




:lolsign:


----------



## BUZ (Sep 29, 2006)

AFAustin said:


> That is a very nice looking set-up, at a bargain price. Any idea how its throw would compare with a SL TL-3 w/ stock lamp, running off 2 x 17500 cells?



Couldn't tell ya since I don't have one to compare it to.


----------



## BUZ (Sep 29, 2006)

Ok here are a couple beamshot's, one of a (G2/p61) powered by a fresh set of primaries and the other is the WE's 6MX setup! Sorry about the pic quality think I had one to many cold one's! As you can see in the pic the WE's 6mx is a real beast!


----------



## cryhavok (Sep 29, 2006)

Wow that looks like a very sweet setup...

I just finished getting a G&P G90 lamp to run with 2x3.7 cr123's in a surefire m2. The output is pretty nice, but the color is a bit yellow as it is being underdriven a bit. How is the color? 

Seeing your pics, I wish I would have just gotten this setup. Oh well, I _really_ need another flashlight anyway...


----------



## BUZ (Sep 29, 2006)

cryhavok said:


> How is the color?



To my 37 year old eyes the color appears nice and white, is it 100% pure white well no but as far as I'm concerned it's a near perfect color!


----------



## tsask (Sep 29, 2006)

In ordered the 300 Lumen rechargable model with a green and a uv tail cap. incl charger it was around $180. while I love my A2 I can not ignore the fact that my P91 G2 outthrows it, so I took the plunge on the Wolf eyes over the PILA GL3, maybe I'll get that later since it's smaller 

BTW the folks at pacific tactical return phone calls!:goodjob:


----------



## EV_007 (Sep 29, 2006)

Very nice and compact.

How does it compare to the G&P G90 Lamp running on R123 800 mAh?

I've been using this setup on my SF Z2 and the light is brighter and whiter than my P61 on fresh primaries.

tsask.... P91 on G2?


----------



## BUZ (Sep 29, 2006)

tsask said:


> In ordered the 300 Lumen rechargable model with a green and a uv tail cap. incl charger it was around $180. while I love my A2 I can not ignore the fact that my P91 G2 outthrows it, so I took the plunge on the Wolf eyes over the PILA GL3, maybe I'll get that later since it's smaller
> 
> BTW the folks at pacific tactical return phone calls!:goodjob:




I own several M90x's and even a 13v M90 which is 300+ lumens and in my back yard there isn't a huge difference between the 6mx setup I posted and the M90 13v setup! This light is the best bang for the buck that I have found yet, I would be very surprised if there were any same sized torches out there that can compete especially in the same price bracket.

Yeah PTS is really on the ball when it comes to returning email's & phone calls!!!


----------



## BUZ (Sep 29, 2006)

EV_007 said:


> Very nice and compact.
> 
> How does it compare to the G&P G90 Lamp running on R123 800 mAh I've been using this setup on my SF Z2 and the light is brighter and whiter than my P61 on fresh primaries.
> 
> tsask.... P91 on G2?



If I remember correctly that lamp is 105 lumen's, I compared the 6MX setup to my 105 lumen 9P and it crushed it!


*Last night I had my wife shoot me in the eye's with the 6MX from aprox. 15ft and man is this thing a retina scorcher!!!*


----------



## shifty646 (Sep 29, 2006)

You wanna tell me a 3.7V setup puts out more than 105 lumens???

That's impressive!

I wonder what the current draw from the 18650 is?


----------



## BUZ (Sep 29, 2006)

shifty646 said:


> You wanna tell me a 3.7V setup puts out more than 105 lumens???
> 
> That's impressive!
> 
> I wonder what the current draw from the 18650 is?



:thinking: Couldn't tell ya.


----------



## AFAustin (Sep 30, 2006)

BUZ,

Approx. how many hrs. of lamp life do you anticipate getting from the 3.7V lamp in your 6MX? 

Am I right that when the lamp goes, you need to replace the whole lamp assembly, @ $13.95 + shipping?

Still debating this one. Thanks for any info.


----------



## thezman (Sep 30, 2006)

Obviously I'm not BUZ, but AW sells a similar lamp assembly, 3.7V for use with rechargables, and IIRC he said it was rated at 20 hours.

The unit must be replaced as whole lamp assembly just like the Surefire P60.


----------



## BUZ (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm guessing 25+ hours, [email protected] would have a better idea than me! I have two WE's lamps with 40+ hours of runtime on them, should be quite a while before they need replacing unless you use them heavily.






AFAustin said:


> BUZ,
> 
> Approx. how many hrs. of lamp life do you anticipate getting from the 3.7V lamp in your 6MX?
> 
> ...


----------



## AFAustin (Sep 30, 2006)

thezman and BUZ,

Thanks for the info.!


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: AW's 3.7V lamp*



thezman said:


> Obviously I'm not BUZ, but AW sells a similar lamp assembly, 3.7V for use with rechargables, and IIRC he said it was rated at 20 hours.


AW's draws 2.2 amps; the Wolf Eyes, about 1.85A or 1.9A, a 10 percent improvement over the old Wolf Eyes.

I just received a "18650" body and was going to order a couple lf AW's 3.7V lamps to test with it, using a regular and miniturbo reflector. My plan was to compare it against the Wolf Eyes 3.7V D26 and D36. However, a 168A cell is too fat to fit the light, so there goes my plan to test each using a 168A. I might still order the AW lamps and test them using a 168B cell, or maybe a 168B for the AW and a 168B and 168A for the Wolf Eyes.


----------



## thezman (Oct 1, 2006)

Paul.

Thanks for the clarification. It was just a guess on my part do to the similarities of the 2 bulbs. 

Larry


----------



## nunya48 (Oct 2, 2006)

What's the battery life?


----------



## jdriller (Oct 2, 2006)

I just received this light. All I can say is, "THANKS BUZ"! This is a killer at a discount price. I asked for the 3.7v lamp, and I am running it with an 18650. Really white, with a great throw. There is a small gap between the bezel and the body, but the o-ring is covered. Clicky is a little spongey, but it works. Another great "bang for the buck" light from Wolf Eyes and Mike @ PTS.


----------



## marxs (Oct 2, 2006)

wow those are great beamshots. would you know if PTS ships international? this is a killer setup indeed. maybe quickbeam should get a setup for a review?

mark


----------



## CM (Oct 2, 2006)

This looks like it will give SF a run for the money. I'm tempted to get one even though I already have a bunch of incandescents.


----------



## Bhustan (Oct 3, 2006)

I just got the 3.7V setup today. All I can say is wow! This thing rocks. Thanks to Buz for creating the awareness of this deal.

Shine on!
Mike


----------



## nanotech17 (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: AW's 3.7V lamp*



Paul_in_Maryland said:


> AW's draws 2.2 amps; the Wolf Eyes, about 1.85A or 1.9A, a 10 percent improvement over the old Wolf Eyes.
> 
> I just received a "18650" body and was going to order a couple lf AW's 3.7V lamps to test with it, using a regular and miniturbo reflector. My plan was to compare it against the Wolf Eyes 3.7V D26 and D36. However, a 168A cell is too fat to fit the light, so there goes my plan to test each using a 168A. I might still order the AW lamps and test them using a 168B cell, or maybe a 168B for the AW and a 168B and 168A for the Wolf Eyes.



Hi Paul,

Where did you get the 18650 body from?
And what is the head & tail cap did you use for this 18650 body ?

:thinking:


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: AW's 3.7V lamp*



nanotech17 said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Where did you get the 18650 body from?
> And what is the head & tail cap did you use for this 18650 body ?
> ...


It's the $35 Huntlight 2x123A xenon light; FT01, I think, with Huntlight head and tailcap. And like the Samurai body and Microfire xenon light before it, it accepts a 18650 and perhaps narrow 168A cells, but not the 18.5mm Wolf Eyes 168A. Since I have no 18650 cells, I'll test it (and AW's lamp) with a Wolf Eyes 168B cell, which is more in keeping with how most folks will use the AW lamp, anyway.


----------



## CM (Oct 3, 2006)

Does the 6MX have plastic or glass lens? I couldn't find that info anywhere.


----------



## BUZ (Oct 3, 2006)

jdriller said:


> I just received this light. All I can say is, "THANKS BUZ"! This is a killer at a discount price. I asked for the 3.7v lamp, and I am running it with an 18650. Really white, with a great throw. There is a small gap between the bezel and the body, but the o-ring is covered. Clicky is a little spongey, but it works. Another great "bang for the buck" light from Wolf Eyes and Mike @ PTS.


 

I asked mike about the gap and he said that's how they all are. As far as the clicky yes it's a tad spongey however I think once you use it a bit the button will become a little less spongey, you could go with the led tail cap (much easier to operate)!




marxs said:


> wow those are great beamshots. would you know if PTS ships international? this is a killer setup indeed. maybe quickbeam should get a setup for a review?
> 
> mark



Looks like they do! 

http://www.pts-flashlights.com/terms.aspx





CM said:


> Does the 6MX have plastic or glass lens? I couldn't find that info anywhere.


 

Pretty sure it's glass however you might wanna contact [email protected] for the answer!




Bhustan said:


> I just got the 3.7V setup today. All I can say is wow! This thing rocks. Thanks to Buz for creating the awareness of this deal.
> 
> Shine on!
> Mike


 

Yeah I really like mine!


----------



## cryhavok (Oct 3, 2006)

Well I just ordered this combo last night. Let's hope it is brighter than my M2 w/ g&P 9V running 2 3.7rcr123's. 


Big Cheers to the guys at PTS for refunding me the CPF discount without my asking :twothumbs


----------



## BUZ (Oct 3, 2006)

cryhavok said:


> Well I just ordered this combo last night. Let's hope it is brighter than my M2 w/ g&P 9V running 2 3.7rcr123's.
> 
> 
> Big Cheers to the guys at PTS for refunding me the CPF discount without my asking :twothumbs



You gonna power it with a 18650 cell? After you get it please post what you think of the setup & how it compares to your M2 setup!

Under $40 shipped you just cannot beat that!


----------



## AFAustin (Oct 3, 2006)

Ordered mine last night as well. Thanks, Buzz, for sharing this set-up with us. That comparison beamshot really sold me!

Likewise, thanks to Mike @ PTS for the CPF discount, and for being so helpful in getting my acct. set up, etc.

Other than recharging as soon as the lamp begins to dim, any reason why an unprotected 18650 won't work just as well as a protected one?


----------



## BUZ (Oct 3, 2006)

AFAustin said:


> Other than recharging as soon as the lamp begins to dim, any reason why an unprotected 18650 won't work just as well as a protected one?




Don't see why not, I think the output from the unprotected cell should be the same not positive though! Might wanna contact AW on this one.


----------



## savumaki (Oct 3, 2006)

Well mine is on its way- no prob with quote or shipping here- hopefully our customs will choose to be benevolent.

Now all I have to do is wait for AW to get back from vac so I can order the 18650 & charger.

tks BUZ

Karl


----------



## BUZ (Oct 3, 2006)

savumaki said:


> Well mine is on its way- no prob with quote or shipping here- hopefully our customs will choose to be benevolent.
> 
> Now all I have to do is wait for AW to get back from vac so I can order the 18650 & charger.
> 
> ...



I think lighthound sells em' too! lighthound.com


----------



## BUZ (Oct 4, 2006)

nunya48 said:


> What's the battery life?




Right @ one hour!


----------



## g36pilot (Oct 4, 2006)

mis-post deleted


----------



## g36pilot (Oct 4, 2006)

BUZ said:


> I think lighthound sells em' too! lighthound.com


 
Ordered a pair of AW 18650's 2200 mah just this morning. Chargers are available also.


----------



## dchao (Oct 4, 2006)

This combo looks better than the SF A2. With higher max current draw of the 18650 (2200mAh), there is no need for expensive regulation anymore. Any comment?


----------



## bobhere (Oct 4, 2006)

i have been looking for a new toy since i have just recieved my 1st light 2 weeks ago a SF 6p its a nice light but im hooked now i want more.. i was looking at the WE M90 13v but it seams your saying this setup keeps right up with it and its rechargeable? also if you had to use 123's in a pinch couldnt you use just one of the and a dummy so you dont make it go poof?



BUZ said:


> I own several M90x's and even a 13v M90 which is 300+ lumens and in my back yard there isn't a huge difference between the 6mx setup I posted and the M90 13v setup! This light is the best bang for the buck that I have found yet, I would be very surprised if there were any same sized torches out there that can compete especially in the same price bracket.
> 
> Yeah PTS is really on the ball when it comes to returning email's & phone calls!!!


----------



## BUZ (Oct 5, 2006)

It's a bright setup especially for the size! If you had a 123 + a dummy don't see why you couldn't! :shrug: A good friend of mine is a sheriffs deputy and has always carried the huge maglite! When I gave him one of these setups as a gift he simply couldn't believe his eyes (a bunch of other coppers in his dept also want me to order them this setup). 


Think you'd like it, the other cpf member that have purchased it really seem to like it! 





bobhere said:


> i have been looking for a new toy since i have just recieved my 1st light 2 weeks ago a SF 6p its a nice light but im hooked now i want more.. i was looking at the WE M90 13v but it seams your saying this setup keeps right up with it and its rechargeable? also if you had to use 123's in a pinch couldnt you use just one of the and a dummy so you dont make it go poof?


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Oct 5, 2006)

dchao said:


> This combo looks better than the SF A2. With higher max current draw of the 18650 (2200mAh), there is no need for expensive regulation anymore. Any comment?


If you think of regulation as a way to "boost" a voltage, 
correct. If you think of regulation as a way to maintain a flat (constant) output cross the cell's discharge cycle, then even a 2200 mAh cell would benefit from regulation. But aside from the Surefire A2 and maybe two other lights, regulation isn't used in incandescents.


----------



## cryhavok (Oct 6, 2006)

Got the wolf eyes in today. I must say I was somewhat skeptical but it is VERY nice for the price. My lamp is a little off center in the reflector and the beam does not have quite the same smooth transition from hot spot to corona to spill as the surefire LA's, but I'm not going to complain  This baby can definately reach out and touch things :rock:

My LUX meter measures ~9370 [email protected]

I don't have my M2 to compare it with to right now, but my Aleph 3 w/ UX0J/NG1000 puts out ~7300 [email protected] 

Anyone looking for a sweet, guilt-free lumen setup...look no further. Thanks to BUZ for making us all aware of this!


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Oct 6, 2006)

cryhavoc,
Did you get the Sniper (tactical bezel, 26mm reflector) or Explorer (miniturbo bezel, 36mm reflector)? The Explorer throws forever.

(added) For slimmer pocket carry, I've converted my Explorer back to a Sniper. Then I swapped out the 100-watt D26 lamp with the old 80-lumen D26 to get a wider beam. Heresy, I know, but when I'm honest with myself, a flood is more useful.

And two days ago I received a new keychain light, the Fluxlight FL1. It's a 1AA LED. I'm trying to see whether I can live "small" without EDCing a bright, but heavyish, incan.


----------



## hellosimon (Oct 6, 2006)

*vs. Pila GL3 Xeon??*



cryhavok said:


> [...]
> This baby can definately reach out and touch things :rock:
> 
> My LUX meter measures ~9370 [email protected]
> ...


 
Hmm, I was thinking of getting a Pila GL3 Xeon w/Pila rechargeable kit for an extra bright light setup, but I've been holding off b/c of the size (6.6"x1.6") of the 3xCR123 form factor and the $120-$150 cost of the Pila setup.

The 6MX 3.7v + protected 18650 is probably almost as bright as the GL3 Xeon w/similar 1hr runtime, has the smaller 2xCR123 form factor (less conspicuous for belt carry), and its' kit is about 1/2 the price. Waterproofness may or may not go down to the 65' of the Pila, but should still be pretty good if the 6PX is any indication (https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1624594&postcount=7).

I was going to keep the GL3 loaded w/rechargeables and carry along 3 spare CR123's, but I've since realized that rechargeables have good power & capacity, and are more environmentally friendly. So having the 6MX 3.7v loaded w/rechargeable and carrying a spare rechargeable is a great idea.

Thank you BUZ and CPF for opening up this great option.


----------



## Pumaman (Oct 6, 2006)

BUZ is creating quite a buzz around the wolf-eyes stuff, and appears to be on target. Got my Sniper PX with the 3.7v xenon lamp today and am impressed. Completely spanks the stock Maxfire. Compared to AW's 3.7v lamp the wolf-eyes wins by a small margin. The difference is so small beamshots are not worth it. ** edit. I was wrong, beamshots do show a difference, see further in the thread. when I first compared the lamps, they were both in maxfires. The wolf eyes lamp seems less bright in the maxfire than in the sniper? ** The wolf is whiter, with a little further throw. The sniper with explorer body has a nice form factor for a 18650 capable light. Tail clicky is the only complaint, it is stiff and gives little feedback. Great 18650 incandescent alternative, and well worth the money just like the Huntlight FT-01(also 18650 capable). Both are great, cheap, guilt-free lumens options






















PS. are these pics too big?


----------



## BUZ (Oct 7, 2006)

cryhavok said:


> Got the wolf eyes in today. I must say I was somewhat skeptical but it is VERY nice for the price. My lamp is a little off center in the reflector and the beam does not have quite the same smooth transition from hot spot to corona to spill as the surefire LA's, but I'm not going to complain  This baby can definately reach out and touch things :rock:
> 
> My LUX meter measures ~9370 [email protected]
> 
> ...


I also noticed on mine that the lamp was a tad off center however it didn't seem to effect it one bit!


----------



## BUZ (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: vs. Pila GL3 Xeon??*



hellosimon said:


> Hmm, I was thinking of getting a Pila GL3 Xeon w/Pila rechargeable kit for an extra bright light setup, but I've been holding off b/c of the size (6.6"x1.6") of the 3xCR123 form factor and the $120-$150 cost of the Pila setup.
> 
> The 6MX 3.7v + protected 18650 is probably almost as bright as the GL3 Xeon w/similar 1hr runtime, has the smaller 2xCR123 form factor (less conspicuous for belt carry), and its' kit is about 1/2 the price. Waterproofness may or may not go down to the 65' of the Pila, but should still be pretty good if the 6PX is any indication (https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1624594&postcount=7).
> 
> ...


 
This is now my new carry light! 




Pumaman said:


> BUZ is creating quite a buzz around the wolf-eyes stuff, and appears to be on target. Got my Sniper PX with the 3.7v xenon lamp today and am impressed. Completely spanks the stock Maxfire. Compared to AW's 3.7v lamp the wolf-eyes wins by a small margin. The difference is so small beamshots are not worth it. The wolf is whiter, with a little further throw. The sniper with explorer body has a nice form factor for a 18650 capable light. Tail clicky is the only complaint, it is stiff and gives little feedback. Great 18650 incandescent alternative, and well worth the money just like the Huntlight FT-01(also 18650 capable). Both are great, cheap, guilt-free lumens options
> 
> PS. are these pics too big?


 

Nice pics! You really have to try the 3.7v lux that Mike carries, great runtimes and very good output! Also I love the fact that the WE's can accept a 18650 without boring the body! 

http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-25-26-45-6194


Oh & don't forget this! http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-25-50-6114 :naughty:


----------



## AFAustin (Oct 7, 2006)

I received my Explorer 6MX w/ 3.7v lamp package from PTS yesterday. Very nice gift box, and the whole thing was well packaged. 

It is indeed an impressive light, especially considering it's a one-cell, 3.7v unit. Great output on an AW unprotected 18650. (I can't get it to fire up on an AW protected 17670, though?). The beam is surprisingly white for an incan., and there is a fairly smooth transition from hotspot to corona to spill.

I notice the sale on these at PTS appears to be over, and the "special" has rotated to a different model. Heckuva deal at the regular price, and the sale price + CPF discount made it a steal. 

Thanks to Mike and PTS for taking care of CPFers.
Thanks again to BUZ for alerting us all to this great light and great deal!


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Oct 7, 2006)

Pumaman said:


> Compared to AW's 3.7v lamp the wolf-eyes wins by a small margin. The difference is so small beamshots are not worth it. The wolf is whiter, with a little further throw.


When I receive my 3.7V AW lamps from Buz, I'll put one of them in a G&P 39mm reflector and post beam shots comparing its throw against the Explorer's (D36 lamp).



Pumaman said:


> The sniper with explorer body has a nice form factor for a 18650 capable light.


To clarify: The Sniper and Explorer use the same body. The only difference is that the Explorer uses a wider bezel (42mm vs. 36mm) and lamp assembly (36mm vs. 26mm) to improve throw.




Pumaman said:


> Tail clicky is the only complaint, it is stiff and gives little feedback.


Funny, I love the Sniper/Explorer tailcap. I'd feel stupid paying $35 again for a comparable Surefire clickie. To my fingers, the Wolf Eyes clickie has the Goldie-Locks factor: Not too stiff, not too trigger-happy, but just right.




Pumaman said:


> Great 18650 incandescent alternative, and well worth the money just like the Huntlight FT-01(also 18650 capable). Both are great, cheap, guilt-free lumens options


Of course, with the Huntlight, you must order a 3.7V lamp from another source. Lighthound sells the Huntllight and Pila lamps (correct?), but Pila no longer makes a 3.7V lamp. For hotwires who must watch every penny, it would be nice if PTS would offer the Sniper and Explorer WITH a 3.7V lamp but WITHOUT the 168A cell and charger, for those who prefer to use low-cost 18650 cells.


----------



## BUZ (Oct 7, 2006)

AFAustin said:


> I received my Explorer 6MX w/ 3.7v lamp package from PTS yesterday. Very nice gift box, and the whole thing was well packaged.
> 
> It is indeed an impressive light, especially considering it's a one-cell, 3.7v unit. Great output on an AW unprotected 18650. (I can't get it to fire up on an AW protected 17670, though?). The beam is surprisingly white for an incand., and there is a fairly smooth transition from hotspot to corona to spill.
> 
> ...




Hmmm weird, my 6MX fires up on a 17670 every time, I wonder if you have a bad cell of something?


----------



## gl22man (Oct 7, 2006)

Alright i guess i will chime in here also. I also ordered the 6mx with the 3.7v la. I can tell you it kills my streamlight scorpion in the throw department and it's even brighter even though the scorpion is running on 2 cr123 cells. I wish my digital camera was not broke but i am very impressed and Mike at pts was great to deal with. But the problem is I Have 3 older 18650 cells from AW(green wrapper) and 1 older 17670(blue wrapper) and out of the 4 only 1 18650 cell will light the lamp with 1 click the other cells take several to work. I wonder if i need to order the newer version 18650's or get a couple pila 168a cells. What do you guys think? Can i charge the pila cells on the dsd charger IF i did get them??
thanks
Mike..
Oh and thanks again to BUZ for answering all my questions via pm


----------



## BUZ (Oct 7, 2006)

gl22man said:


> Alright i guess i will chime in here also. I also ordered the 6mx with the 3.7v la. I can tell you it kills my streamlight scorpion in the throw department and it's even brighter even though the scorpion is running on 2 cr123 cells. I wish my digital camera was not broke but i am very impressed and Mike at pts was great to deal with. But the problem is I Have 3 older 18650 cells from AW(green wrapper) and 1 older 17670(blue wrapper) and out of the 4 only 1 18650 cell will light the lamp with 1 click the other cells take several to work. I wonder if i need to order the newer version 18650's or get a couple pila 168a cells.
> 
> 
> *Order some new protected 18650's from AW!!! Every single one of the new 18650's that I have purchased light will a single click in every one of my WE's!
> ...



-


----------



## pitchblack (Oct 7, 2006)

BUZ said:


> _Wolf-eyes 6MX with a wolf-eyes 3.7v lamp and one protected 18650 cell! :naughty:_


 
Noob here BUZ! 
Will this lamp work with the 6P and give out the same result, only reason why I want to get the 6P body is because of this:





Thanks!!!


----------



## cryhavok (Oct 7, 2006)

Well I was able to go home to compare it to my G&P 9v LA running 2x3.7rcr123's in a SF M2 host. I guess I forgot how bright that sucker was!

LUX measurements @ 1 meter seem to be within a couple of hundred lux, so they are just about as equally bright at their hotspots. (Both ~9300lux)

Beam wise, the G&P puts out a larger hotspot with a goregous/flawless transition to spill. The 6mx explorer's hotspot isn't as even and is smaller. I can't tell which throws furher, but the G&P lights up more area with it's larger hotspot down range. The 6mx is a bit whiter, though. 

I must say that at the end of the day, I think I will be grabbing the G&P more often because it puts out a larger hotspot that is just as bright. However, for the price I paid for the 6MX, it is still a nice light to have with the longer runtime comapred to the 2 3.7v 800mAh batteries running the G&P. :twothumbs


----------



## Pumaman (Oct 7, 2006)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> Funny, I love the Sniper/Explorer tailcap. I'd feel stupid paying $35 again for a comparable Surefire clickie. To my fingers, the Wolf Eyes clickie has the Goldie-Locks factor: Not too stiff, not too trigger-happy, but just right.
> 
> Its my only complaint about the light, not a dealbreaker
> 
> ...


 
thanks for the nice finds everyone


----------



## Pumaman (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: vs. Pila GL3 Xeon??*



BUZ said:


> Nice pics! You really have to try the 3.7v lux that Mike carries, great runtimes and very good output! Also I love the fact that the WE's can accept a 18650 without boring the body! :naughty:


 
Only way I could justify that money while I have the FT-01, chevrofreak would have to come up with one impressive runtime graph. Don't know about output comparison, but the FT-01 goes 3 hrs. steady regulated on an 18650. But if you want to send me yours to try, I'm sure we can work it out:laughing: 

thanks all!


----------



## BUZ (Oct 7, 2006)

pitchblack said:


> Noob here BUZ!
> Will this lamp work with the 6P and give out the same result, only reason why I want to get the 6P body is because of this:
> 
> 
> ...




No it won't work!


----------



## BUZ (Oct 7, 2006)

cryhavok said:


> Well I was able to go home to compare it to my G&P 9v LA running 2x3.7rcr123's in a SF M2 host. I guess I forgot how bright that sucker was!
> 
> LUX measurements @ 1 meter seem to be within a couple of hundred lux, so they are just about as equally bright at their hotspots. (Both ~9300lux)
> 
> ...




Hmmm I have a M2 with a P61 and the WE's setup crushes it, the WE's setup even seems brighter than my 9P with a P91 lamp! What kinda lumens is the g&p pumping out??

Can you do some beamshots.


----------



## BUZ (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: vs. Pila GL3 Xeon??*



Pumaman said:


> Only way I could justify that money while I have the FT-01, chevrofreak would have to come up with one impressive runtime graph. Don't know about output comparison, but the FT-01 goes 3 hrs. steady regulated on an 18650. But if you want to send me yours to try, I'm sure we can work it out:laughing:
> 
> thanks all!



Aprox. the same runtime but all around brighter! 

BTW I can send it COD! :nana:


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Oct 7, 2006)

pitchblack said:


> Noob here BUZ!
> Will this lamp work with the 6P and give out the same result?


Yes, if you order it with a $1 Surefire adapter spring from Pacific Tactical Solutions.

You'll need to use a slimmer cell than a 168A or 18650. Spefically, you'll need a Wolf Eyes 169B cell or AW 17670. The smaller cell will have a bit less voltage under load and less capacity, so expect about a third less runtime and 10 percent less brightness.


----------



## Pumaman (Oct 7, 2006)

Possum Hunt!!

Was outside playing and saw a possum in a tree and thought, what better target for beamshots!(unless he climbs down) Got started and he got tired of it, but not before I got some pics.

I must stress that the real-world differences are about half what the pictures portray, but a shorter exposure just couldn't hack it. 

enjoy




























PS. no beamshots, but the wolf-eyes lamp seems brighter in the sniper than in the maxfire. maybe the glass quality?

PSS. Thanks Paul in maryland, I am becoming more and more of an incandecent fan.


----------



## cryhavok (Oct 7, 2006)

BUZ said:


> Hmmm I have a M2 with a P61 and the WE's setup crushes it, the WE's setup even seems brighter than my 9P with a P91 lamp! What kinda lumens is the g&p pumping out??
> 
> Can you do some beamshots.




Here is some data from another member about the lamp assembly I'm using in the surefire:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/128315



Delvance said:


> G&P G90** normal (ie. not HP/high pressure). This LA draws 1.2A much like it's cousin, the HP model. The bulb lumen rating of this LA is 105, however i find this very convervative- if i had to give it a value myself, i would say ~150. It is the greatest thrower of all my lamps by a good margin (i have been able to get over 10,000 lux on two fresh R123s...fantastic for a 2 cell pocket light and a 1.25" bezel), and it creates a decent sized hotspot, the beam is almost as white as my DRB 9V HP 1.2A LA.



I won't be able to do any beamshots until next weekend.


----------



## BUZ (Oct 10, 2006)

cryhavok said:


> Here is some data from another member about the lamp assembly I'm using in the surefire:
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/128315
> 
> ...



Would really like to see some beam shots!


----------



## savumaki (Oct 10, 2006)

Customs must have been asleep!!!!!!!!!;
I got mine today and rushed home to load it up and give her a go-------------all I can say is
PITIFULL
here I expected a light that would ROAR and all I get is this weak beam that that limps out of the front!

Hmmmmmmm I wonder if the 18650 I have on order will make a difference;
-couldn't help that guys , I only tried it with a spare 123 (had to see if worked). Even with that it has a nice beam, albeit somewhat anemic, so I wait with bated breath for the 18650 to arrive.
Other than that it has great workmanship and looks gooood.
tks BUZ

Karl


----------



## dchao (Oct 10, 2006)

savumaki said:


> I only tried it with a spare 123 (had to see if worked). Even with that it has a nice beam, albeit somewhat anemic, so I wait with bated breath for the 18650 to arrive.


You will see the difference. CR123 cell is 3.0V and Li-Ion is 3.7V. The lamp is rated 3.7V and need to be pushed hard to get the white beam. So I would say one CR123 is under-rated. 

I ordered mine with Pila 600P, I am waiting to it to arrive.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 10, 2006)

Can this bulb be purchased seperately and put into a G2 or any other light, or do you have to buy the Wolf Eyes light as well to put it in?


----------



## BUZ (Oct 10, 2006)

savumaki said:


> Customs must have been asleep!!!!!!!!!;
> I got mine today and rushed home to load it up and give her a go-------------all I can say is
> PITIFULL
> here I expected a light that would ROAR and all I get is this weak beam that that limps out of the front!
> ...





Well there's always someone who has to b1tch  just kiddin with ya! 

I think when you slap a 18650 in it you will see far better output, I would like to see a torch of equal size out throw it (if you found one it would be about five times as expensive)!


----------



## jts (Oct 10, 2006)

just got mine, loaded it with an 18650 from lighthound, and i am impressed. having got rid of all my surefires, i am a big fan of these cheap, but excellent, incans. this makes a great companion to my g&p scorpion. wish i still had my C3/p90 and M2/p61 to make a direct comparison, but i have no complaints with this light.

for some reason, the W/E M90 didn't do it for me, but the little explorer is a nice addition to the collection. if only W/E would make everything HAIII . . .


----------



## jts (Oct 10, 2006)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Can this bulb be purchased seperately and put into a G2 or any other light, or do you have to buy the Wolf Eyes light as well to put it in?



the answer is yes, you can buy just the bulb and it will fit SFs, but you'll need an accessory spring (iirc) which you can get from pts, and you need to make sure you get the d26, not the d36 (mini turbohead) which was the subject of the original post.


----------



## BUZ (Oct 11, 2006)

jts said:


> the answer is yes, you can buy just the bulb and it will fit SFs, but you'll need an accessory spring (iirc) which you can get from pts, and you need to make sure you get the d26, not the d36 (mini turbohead) which was the subject of the original post.



:thinking: It will?

The 6MX lamp is much larger than the G2's!


----------



## pitchblack (Oct 11, 2006)

*Wolf-eyes 3.7v*

How about on a Huntlight FT-01? Will the 3.7v lamp fit on it?

Any ideas Pumaman? I see you have the FT-01 there


----------



## dchao (Oct 11, 2006)

BUZ said:


> The 6MX lamp is much larger than the G2's!


FYI:
Explorer/6M uses D36 LA
Sniper/6A uses D26 LA
SF C2/G2/6P uses D26 too (but has a large outside spring)


----------



## Pumaman (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Wolf-eyes 3.7v*



pitchblack said:


> How about on a Huntlight FT-01? Will the 3.7v lamp fit on it?
> 
> Any ideas Pumaman? I see you have the FT-01 there


 
it does, but it helps to bend the spring out just a little for better contact.

both the ft-01 and the sniper are nice hosts.


----------



## NightHiker (Oct 11, 2006)

Will the 6pX sniper that is on PTS work with this? How is it different from the 6AX? It is only $25 right now, and im very tempted to go for this.


----------



## BUZ (Oct 11, 2006)

NightHiker said:


> Will the 6pX sniper that is on PTS work with this? How is it different from the 6AX? It is only $25 right now, and im very tempted to go for this.


The 6PX's tail cap cannot be removed!


----------



## mudman cj (Oct 11, 2006)

+1 on NightHiker's question. With the smaller reflector I am sure the 6PX will have less throw, but isn't it easier to pocket? And does it also allow for an 18650?


----------



## dchao (Oct 11, 2006)

6PX has the old style body, so the D26 and D36 heads are not interchangable like the new body. If you get 6PX, you will only be able to use the D26 LA.

All the 6A/6P sniper bodies shown on PTS site are the same old pictures with the old version body. If you want to see the new version (I think it's called the Explorer body), the 6M is shown with the the new body. Pumaman's pictures of the Sniper also have the new body.


----------



## dchao (Oct 11, 2006)

BUZ said:


> The 6PX's tail cap cannot be removed!


look like everything that's shipped with the new Explorer body then


----------



## BUZ (Oct 11, 2006)

dchao said:


> look like everything that's shipped with the new Explorer body then



6PX's body is not the same as the explorer body!


----------



## Penguin (Oct 11, 2006)

Ok, I want it... buy a Wolf-Eyes 6MX Explorer, swap in a D36 (can get that swapped by Mike for free) and drop in a 18650 right? Any rough estimate of the lumen output? 200? 300?

-Josh


----------



## cryhavok (Oct 11, 2006)

Penguin,

Yep that is all you need. I believe the bulb has an estimate of ~105 lumens. For the most part I think that is correct.


----------



## BUZ (Oct 11, 2006)

Penguin said:


> Ok, I want it... buy a Wolf-Eyes 6MX Explorer, swap in a D36 (can get that swapped by Mike for free) and drop in a 18650 right? Any rough estimate of the lumen output? 200? 300?
> 
> -Josh




Yes mike should do it for free! If you expecting it to perform like a 10x or something well it's not going to, however I think you'll be hard pressed to find a torch of similar size that will out perform it!


----------



## BUZ (Oct 11, 2006)

Ok heres the difference between the 6PX & the 6MX:

6MX top

6PX bottom


----------



## Penguin (Oct 11, 2006)

BUZ said:


> Ok here are a couple beamshot's, one of a (G2/p61) powered by a fresh set of primaries and the other is the WE's 6MX setup! Sorry about the pic quality think I had one to many cold one's! As you can see in the pic the WE's 6mx is a real beast!




how do you explain that!? thats 120 lumens vs. 105?


----------



## Pumaman (Oct 11, 2006)

Penguin said:


> how do you explain that!? thats 120 lumens vs. 105?


 
I think better throw and a tighter hotspot. the wolf is impressive. but that does seem like alot more than 15 lumens.

Thanks for the clarification on bodies BUZ, wasn't fully aware of the differences.


----------



## dchao (Oct 11, 2006)

P61 is rate 120 lum at 6V. However, your average 123 cell starts it's life with a much lower voltage already, so the lamp's underdriven most of the time. Where as a high capacity 18650 will stay above 3.6V most of the time and driving the 3.6V bulb as hard as it can.


----------



## Penguin (Oct 11, 2006)

so don't expect it to beat the P91? So this set-up is pumping out ~105 lumens? cause that pictures makes the WE look well over 250 lumens...


----------



## BUZ (Oct 11, 2006)

Penguin said:


> how do you explain that!? thats 120 lumens vs. 105?


 

I have no reason to make this up, those pics were of the light's listed and the photo's were taken one right after the other (same setting's)! You want me to explain it well take a look @ the lamps in the pic, the one on the right out of a g2 and the one on the left out of the 6MX (the much larger WE's reflector does make a huge difference). When I compared the 6MX to my 300+ lumen 13v WE's sure the 13v was brighter but by no means did it swamp it like it did the p60,p61 lamps!

Maybe next time I will hold the light in front of the lense, maybe that way you'll believe me. :laughing:


----------



## BUZ (Oct 11, 2006)

Penguin said:


> so don't expect it to beat the P91? So this set-up is pumping out ~105 lumens? cause that pictures makes the WE look well over 250 lumens...



I compared it to a p91 and this setup seemed brighter especially after 20mins!


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Oct 11, 2006)

mudman cj said:


> +1 on NightHiker's question. With the smaller reflector I am sure the 6PX will have less throw, but isn't it easier to pocket? And does it also allow for an 18650?


Yes, the 6PX will hold a 18650.


----------



## BUZ (Oct 11, 2006)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> Yes, the 6PX will hold a 18650.


 
Off topic, paul did you see what flashlight reviews said about the new WE's 3.7v LED lamp. Scroll down to *NEWS and WHAT'S NEW.*

http://www.flashlightreviews.com/index1.html :naughty:


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Oct 11, 2006)

My AW 3.7V lamps arrived. (Thanks, Buz.) I'll be taking and postinb beam shots this weekend. Others have already established that the Wolf Eyes 3.7V D26 amp is brighter and whiter. I was curious to try the AW lamp in a 39mm G&P reflector and miniturbo head mounted to a Huntlight FT01 body.

Well, it fits the 39mm reflector...but the bulb is too short to focus. from six feet, it casts an unfocused blob that's about 6 feet wide. 

Also, the G&P miniturbo head doesn't actually work on the Huntlight. It screws on, but no contact is made (even with washers added), and the resulting 1-cell miniturbo flashlight is laughably long; I'll post a photo. I got the lamp to light only by removing it from the miniturbo head and pressing it against the 168A cell.


----------



## Penguin (Oct 11, 2006)

No Buz, I wasn't suggesting that you doctored the photos or anything! I was just surprised that some people are rating this bulb at ~105 lumens when it's clearly puting the P61 (120 lumens) to shame!


----------



## Lucero (Oct 11, 2006)

In those two photos, did the neighbors [on the right of the trees] turn off their lights during the P61 photo? Or, was the camera on AUTO mode? I would consider a 2nd set of pix shot with locked camera settings. 

*Lucero*


----------



## dchao (Oct 12, 2006)

BUZ-

Looks like you have to do the beamshots again. Looking at the EXIF data from the two pics (right click and go to properties and press advanced), the shutter speeds are clearly different:

G2/P61:
Olympus, D595Z/C500Z
6mm
f/2.8
1/2 sec <---<<<
ISO 400
+2 stops EC
9/28/2006 10:23pm

WE 6MX:
Olympus, D595Z/C500Z
6mm
f/2.8
4 sec <---<<<
ISO 400
+2 stops EC
9/28/2006 10:44pm

I am still waiting for my 6MX to arrive :scowl: , I am expecting it to run close to the 9V D26 on two Li-Ion's, but with a much flatter runtime.


----------



## UWAK (Oct 12, 2006)

Am I wrong or what, I can't found the 6MX Explorer at the PTS.

Frids


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Oct 12, 2006)

UWAK said:


> Am I wrong or what, I can't found the 6MX Explorer at the PTS.
> 
> Frids


Here you go (6MX at PTS).


----------



## mudman cj (Oct 12, 2006)

What is the output like with the 3.7V D26 LA in a 6PX running off of an 18650? Beamshots anyone?


----------



## BUZ (Oct 12, 2006)

I never touched the settings while shooting especially the shutter speed. LOL some of you guys have way way to much free time on your hands! :laughing: If I get a chance I'll take a couple more pics however I'm really doubting there will be any difference!





dchao said:


> BUZ-
> 
> Looks like you have to do the beamshots again.


 




I'm pretty sure the camera was on a locked mode and not auto and as far as the neighbors light's they do go to bed each night @ around 10:30 so I'm thinking they turned them off.






Lucero said:


> In those two photos, did the neighbors [on the right of the trees] turn off their lights during the P61 photo? Or, was the camera on AUTO mode? I would consider a 2nd set of pix shot with locked camera settings.
> 
> *Lucero*


----------



## BUZ (Oct 12, 2006)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> My AW 3.7V lamps arrived. (Thanks, Buz.) I'll be taking and postinb beam shots this weekend.



Sweet look forward to seeing them.


----------



## BUZ (Oct 12, 2006)

mudman cj said:


> What is the output like with the 3.7V D26 LA in a 6PX running off of an 18650? Beamshots anyone?


 
It's quite good, nice and white with good throw! I'd post some beamshots however people would pick them apart like the last ones! :mecry: :laughing: In the future think I'm gonna avoid posting beamshots (cause it's turning into a real headache), I already have enough of those in my life!


----------



## dchao (Oct 12, 2006)

BUZ said:


> I'm pretty sure the camera was on a locked mode and not auto and as far as the neighbors light's they do go to bed each night @ around 10:30 so I'm thinking they turned them off.


The camera mode was changed from "Creative" to "Normal", so you did not use the locked settings. The exposure is also differernt. 

I still think there the 6MX can easily beat the P61, that's why I am ordering one, but just not by such a big margin.


----------



## SCblur (Oct 12, 2006)

BUZ said:


> It's quite good, nice and white with good throw! I'd post some beamshots however people would pick them apart like the last ones! :mecry: :laughing: In the future think I'm gonna avoid posting beamshots (cause it's turning into a real headache), I already have enough of those in my life!


Don't lose heart Buz, I enjoyed and appreciated your beamshots and observations. Thanks for all the work.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Oct 12, 2006)

mudman cj said:


> What is the output like with the 3.7V D26 LA in a 6PX running off of an 18650? Beamshots anyone?


it shouldn't look much different unless the 18650 is an unprotected 2400 or 2600 mAh; at those capacities, the improved (higher) voltage under load should be noticeable.


----------



## BUZ (Oct 12, 2006)

dchao said:


> I still think there the 6MX can easily beat the P61, that's why I am ordering one, but just not by such a big margin.




We'll see!


----------



## gumbydammit (Oct 12, 2006)

BUZ said:


> 6MX with 3.7v lamp $35.00
> 
> One Protected AW 18650 cell $12.00
> 
> ...


 
Buz - This looks like a great light. What is the difference though between your setup and the WE 6M that comes with the D36, battery and charger for $74?

Paul gave me some info on the price difference between AW's batteries/charger vs the WE, but is there any difference in performance? 

Also, could you use one of the SureFire CR123 spacers and run this on one CR123 in a pinch? (I think someone may have asked that already but I wasn't clear on the answer).


----------



## BUZ (Oct 12, 2006)

gumbydammit said:


> Buz - This looks like a great light. What is the difference though between your setup and the WE 6M that comes with the D36, battery and charger for $74?
> 
> * Little cheaper if you go with the non WE's setup and all my other lights are setup with the AW cells.
> *
> ...



-


----------



## jts (Oct 12, 2006)

Quickbeam just posted a review of the 3.7v lamp. the numbers put it just slightly behind an MN10 and well above a P61. the odd thing is that Surefire basically rates these lamps the same (125 vs 120 lumens).

that said, it's probably somewhere in that range.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: 1x123A with 3.7V D26 lamp*



gumbydammit said:


> Also, could you use one of the SureFire CR123 spacers and run this on one CR123 in a pinch? (I think someone may have asked that already but I wasn't clear on the answer).


Wow, I thought I'd heard every question about battery compatibility! 

You should probably post this question in the Electronics [Including Batteries] Can a lithium primary cell pump out 1.8 amps continuously, safely? Yes; the Surefire P91 was designed for 3x123A lithiums, and the P91 draws about 2.5 amps. But your voltage under load will probably be about 2.5A, so don't expect miracles.

The folks at Pila must be paranoid that someone will hot-flash a lamp. Back when they were selling rebadged Wolf Eyes products, Pila provided their 4x123A body with a 12V lamp...even if you bought it as a 2x2.7V rechargeable setup; they evidently didn't want somone to forget that a 9V lamp was installed and throw in four 123A cells. Not that any of _us_ has ever done something like that. 

At least their 2x123A body came with a 3.7V lamp if you ordered the rechargeable version (the GL2R). 

But now that Pila and Wolf Eyes have cut ties, Pila has even discontinued its 3.7V line altogether. When you buy a rechargeable 2x123A light, you get a 6V lamp. 

Back to your question: The sooner you cut ties with primary cells, the happier you'll be.


----------



## dchao (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: 1x123A with 3.7V D26 lamp*



Paul_in_Maryland said:


> Back to your question: The sooner you cut ties with primary cells, the happier you'll be.


 Yes! I will not buy any flashlight that will only take primary cells. With the improvements in Li-Ion batteries and current regulation, only SF can hang-on to the money making cow by making sure no Li-Ion cell can fit inside their lights. As shown by making many versions of A2 bodies one after another that do exactly that!


----------



## BUZ (Oct 13, 2006)

Lucero said:


> In those two photos, did the neighbors [on the right of the trees] turn off their lights during the P61 photo? Or, was the camera on AUTO mode? I would consider a 2nd set of pix shot with locked camera settings.
> 
> *Lucero*


 


dchao said:


> BUZ-
> 
> Looks like you have to do the beamshots again. Looking at the EXIF data from the two pics (right click and go to properties and press advanced), the shutter speeds are clearly different:
> 
> ...


 



dchao said:


> The camera mode was changed from "Creative" to "Normal", so you did not use the locked settings. The exposure is also differernt.
> 
> I still think there the 6MX can easily beat the P61, that's why I am ordering one, but just not by such a big margin.


 
Yeah huge difference those setting's made!    more like a big waste of time!


----------



## BUZ (Oct 13, 2006)




----------



## BUZ (Oct 13, 2006)

SCblur said:


> Don't lose heart Buz, I enjoyed and appreciated your beamshots and observations. Thanks for all the work.



Thank you!


----------



## Penguin (Oct 13, 2006)

Yeah Buz, I never said I didn't like your beamshots. I really dont like how all 'beamshots' are usually whitewalls. Your real use shots give a much better representation!


----------



## Wolfgang_Ludwig (Oct 13, 2006)

Most of us have a SF 6P/C2. Its cheaper to keep the better SF housing and buy a conversion-kit from Wolf Eyes. KLK in Germany sell it with a 169B-battery (1500 mAh), charger and a 3,7Volt-lamp. After abaout 30 hours of use I am still on the same assambly.


----------



## marxs (Oct 13, 2006)

man does that make the p61 look yellow! nice beamshots, im not too picky about the technical parts of it all. great job!

oh can we see a p91 vs this wolf eyes setup?

mark


----------



## dchao (Oct 13, 2006)

cryhavok said:


> Got the wolf eyes in today. I must say I was somewhat skeptical but it is VERY nice for the price. My lamp is a little off center in the reflector and the beam does not have quite the same smooth transition from hot spot to corona to spill as the surefire LA's, but I'm not going to complain  This baby can definately reach out and touch things :rock:


 
Just received my light today, same feeling as cryhavok regards to hot spot to corona transition. Hot spot is way too tight, this is a major contributor to the amazing throw figure.

Otherwise, the 6M can almost match any other 3 x 123 flashlights, but at 1/3 shorter in length.


----------



## gumbydammit (Oct 13, 2006)

Awesome shots Buz. Anyone have an idea of how this would compare to a Strion? Everyone I work with carries a Strion and all talk about how bright they are. I haven't been too impressed and would love to show one of these around!

Sorry for all the noob questions!


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 13, 2006)

According to Flashlightreviews.com numbers this light is almost twice as bright overall compared to the Strion. The Strion does have slightly more throw, but the lux numbers are so close that at this high of a level they will pretty much look identical.


----------



## Phaserburn (Oct 13, 2006)

The D26 3.7V lamp rocks! I got my Sniper a few weeks back and love it. The incan is whiter and brighter than the A2 and Strion, both 3.7V lamps, and has better spill, too. I use the smaller head for pocket carry-ability as a coat EDC.

Why does no one talk about the led tailcaps in the many WE threads? The leds suck; blue, dim and artifact-laden. BUT, I asked Milkyspit to mod my three tailcaps (one for each size of WE lights) with THC3 4-die leds. These are much, much brighter, far whiter/not blue, and have a great wide angle flood beam, perfect for candlemode. You are only getting half mileage out of your WE's if you don't go this way. The hybrid combo is great - outdoor/incan color rendition, throw and big output and indoor/led navigation, candlemode flood and up close task/reading. The tailcaps are stingy with current; they don't allow too much to get to the leds; under 10ma each. But, the THC3 leds have a lower forward voltage, so more current gets there (still under 20ma). So, not only is more current getting to the leds, but they are FAR superior in lumens/watt compared to the pathetic stockers. I'm sure Milky would mod your tailcaps for ya; be sure to ask for the Phaserburn led tailcap mod. Milky does good work and is a good guy, so a shill for him.

The tactical tailcap switch is fine, but the led brings so much more to the party. Did I mention runtime? Each light will get DAYS of constant brightness output on the leds, with no chance of led degredation, heat issues, battery problems, etc. WE lights make great candles with their heads being larger than their tails for nice stability.


----------



## gl22man (Oct 13, 2006)

buz got me hooked on the wolf eye 3.7v setup all i can say is wow. for the money they can not be beat they are a tad heavy though. also thanks for the pictures just remember you can't please everyone..By the way Mike at Pacific tatical is cool as all hell..
thanks again..
Mike..


----------



## Lucero (Oct 13, 2006)

BUZ said:


> I never touched the settings while shooting especially the shutter speed.
> I'm pretty sure the camera was on a locked mode and not auto and as far as the neighbors light's they do go to bed each night @ around 10:30 so I'm thinking they turned them off.


Cool. What I was aiming at was to see if that intermittent house light coming at the iris would change the result of the images. I saw the EXIF but wasn't going that deep. Good catch, dchao.


----------



## BUZ (Oct 14, 2006)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> According to Flashlightreviews.com numbers this light is almost twice as bright overall compared to the Strion. The Strion does have slightly more throw, but the lux numbers are so close that at this high of a level they will pretty much look identical.



I compared this setup to my strion and it totally destroyed it!


----------



## BUZ (Oct 14, 2006)

gl22man said:


> buz got me hooked on the wolf eye 3.7v setup all i can say is wow. for the money they can not be beat they are a tad heavy though. also thanks for the pictures just remember you can't please everyone..By the way Mike at Pacific tatical is cool as all hell..
> thanks again..
> Mike..



Built like a tank! :thumbsup:


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Oct 14, 2006)

*6M Explorer review out at Flashlight Reviews!*

Wolf Eyes 6M Explorer (4.5 stars). The review also examines the 3.7V LED lamp.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 14, 2006)

I was considering ordering one of the D26 lamps that drop into a G2 and using a 17670 cell. 

Buz, will this run at the same brightness as the Wolf Eyes setup you are using? I was thinking it would because it is the same lamp being run with the same amount of volts (both 17670 & 18650 are 3.7v cells).


----------



## dchao (Oct 14, 2006)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> I was considering ordering one of the D26 lamps that drop into a G2 and using a 17670 cell.
> 
> Buz, will this run at the same brightness as the Wolf Eyes setup you are using? I was thinking it would because it is the same lamp being run with the same amount of volts (both 17670 & 18650 are 3.7v cells).


Not BUZ here. 

The total output will be the same, but D36 LA will have more throw due to the larger reflector. However, D26 will be an upgrade for your P60 LA. Of course, the runtime will be reduced since you will be using 17670 instead of 18650.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 14, 2006)

dchao said:


> Not BUZ here.
> 
> The total output will be the same, but D36 LA will have more throw due to the larger reflector. However, D26 will be an upgrade for your P60 LA. Of course, the runtime will be reduced since you will be using 17670 instead of 18650.


 
Thanks dchao,

I already have a 3.7v lamp from AW and am very impressed with the output and solid 45 minute runtime on a 17670. Has anyone compared the D26 to AW's 3.7v bulb? Is the D26 brighter or around the same?


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Oct 14, 2006)

*D36-3.7V, D26-3.7V, AW 3.7V beam shots*

Taken indoors from about 2 meters, each using a Wolf Eyes 2000mAh 168A cell. The AW cell was hosted by a Huntlight FT01.

Wolf Eyes D36 3.7V in a Wolf Eyes 6M Explorer:







Wolf Eyes D26 3.7V 100 lumens in a Wolf Eyes 6A Raider:







AW 3.7V lamp in Huntlight FT01 (168A cell):





Wolf Eyes D26 3.7V old model ("80 lumens") in a Wolf Eyes Raider (168A cell):


----------



## BUZ (Oct 14, 2006)

Great pics Paul! :thumbsup:


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks, Buz.

I tried to test the AW cell in a 39mm miniturbo reflector, but the bulb was too short to focus. And get a load of how long the Huntlight became when fitted with the miniturbo head (shown the the right of the Wolf Eyes 6M]!


----------



## cryhavok (Oct 15, 2006)

Beamshots are up HERE comparing my G&P 9v LA to the WE 6mx Explorer.


----------



## BUZ (Oct 15, 2006)

cryhavok said:


> Beamshots are up HERE comparing my G&P 9v LA to the WE 6mx Explorer.


 

Nice beamshots cryhavok! :thumbsup:

Gonna purchase one of the lamps to give it a try, however I don't understand how a 105 lumen lamp that's nearly half the diameter and that's also underdiven would keep up with the WE's setup? In your beamshots it appears the G&P lamp (rated @ 105 lumens if I'm not mistaken) seems far brighter than the 120 Lumen P61? 

This is the lamp correct. http://www.lighthound.com/images/products/gp029.jpg


----------



## BUZ (Oct 15, 2006)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> Thanks, Buz.
> 
> I tried to test the AW cell in a 39mm miniturbo reflector, but the bulb was too short to focus. And get a load of how long the Huntlight became when fitted with the miniturbo head (shown the the right of the Wolf Eyes 6M]!



The huntlight looks like it's would be a tad long and bulky for carrying. Man the WE's setup has seen some serious use (how long have you had it) & is that your everyday carry light?

Is that tennis racket tape you have on the WE's?


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Oct 15, 2006)

I've had the 6M for about two years. I haven't used it as much as the wear suggests; I just don't take care of my lights; I don't care if they get scratched. The tape is 3M friction tape from the Home Depot electrical department; in hot weather it can leave residue on your hands.

I can't make up my mind which WE lamp and head to use; I keep switching among the three! Indoors, I prefer the even flood of the old D26. Outdoors, the new D36 is fun. I'll probably stick with a D26/Raider head if I continue to carry the light in my pants' front pocket but use the D36/Explorer head if I go back to carrying the light in a belt pouch.


----------



## jts (Oct 15, 2006)

*More beam shots*

All settings are the same, f2.8, 1/15. i had to throttle down to keep the scorpion shot from appearing blown out. all batts have less than 5 minutes on them. shot is down into my basement, approx 15-20 feet to hot spot.

first, Fenix P1 on RCR123 (appears pure white in real life)






next, 6M 3.7v lamp and AW "new" 18650.






last, G&P scorpion


----------



## jayhackett03 (Oct 15, 2006)

whats the difference in the wolf eyes 6m and 6mx?


----------



## dchao (Oct 15, 2006)

Fropm PTS web site:

Wolf Eyes 6M Explorer Tactical Flashlight
1 - LRB-168A Li-ion rechargeable 
1 - AC Charger
1 - 3.7V D36 Lamp 
1 - Explorer body 
1 - 6M Bezel 
1 - 6A - tactical button switch tailcap 

Wolf eyes 6MX Explorer Tactical Flashlight
2 - CR123A lithium battery
1 - 6.0V 6MX Lamp
1 - Explorer body 1 - 6M Bezel
1 - 6A - tactical button switch tailcap
*Note* Batteries will not be included with any shipments outside the USA 

Basically, if you want the turbohead D36 and you have the charger plus 1 x 18650 cell already, get the 6MX (cheaper) and ask Mike to swap out the 6V LA (for 2x123) with 3.7V LA (for 18650).


----------



## cryhavok (Oct 16, 2006)

BUZ said:


> Nice beamshots cryhavok! :thumbsup:
> 
> Gonna purchase one of the lamps to give it a try, however I don't understand how a 105 lumen lamp that's nearly half the diameter and that's also underdiven would keep up with the WE's setup? In your beamshots it appears the G&P lamp (rated @ 105 lumens if I'm not mistaken) seems far brighter than the 120 Lumen P61?
> 
> This is the lamp correct. http://www.lighthound.com/images/products/gp029.jpg



Yep That's the one! I believe the bulb is severely under rated.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: More beam shots*



jts said:


> All settings are the same, f2.8, 1/15. i had to throttle down to keep the scorpion shot from appearing blown out.


 That's what I should have done: Shot again at 1 to stops lower. Or, since I shot in RAW, I could have used my RAW editor to lower the brightness of each image by whatever increment it took to eliminate the brightest beam's blown highlights. You live and you learn.


----------



## Zot (Oct 17, 2006)

Paul ( and any others taking beamshots),
Some digital cameras have a "highlights" or blinking pixels display. If an area of the photo is overexposed and blown out, the pixels blink and you know right away. You can then adjust exposure until you have no blinking pixels.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks, Zot. I thought I knew my Fuji F810 inside and out, but now that you mention it, I might have a histogram feature that I've never explored. I'll look into it. I know there's no real-time histogram, but there might be one that shows the highlight value after an exposure is made. I'll see blinking before I underexpose, but nothing forewarns that my setting will overexpose. Then again, I'll have to revisit the old instruction book or ask my pals on dpreview.com's Fuji forum.


----------



## jayhackett03 (Oct 18, 2006)

BUZ said:


> 6MX with 3.7v lamp $35.00
> 
> One Protected AW 18650 cell $12.00
> 
> ...


 
couldn't you just go with the 6m? aren't you basically getting the same thing?


----------



## BUZ (Oct 18, 2006)

jayhackett03 said:


> couldn't you just go with the 6m? aren't you basically getting the same thing?



"Should" be just as bright, however I'm not a big fan of WE's cells and chargers + you'll save a little money if you go with the dsd charger and AW cell.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Oct 18, 2006)

The DSD charger is smarter, but it's not as well built and it's slow as molasses. A Wolf Eyes charger can charge two of the largest cells in 3 hours. The DSD would require about 16 hours; charging two cells doubles the charging time.

On the other hand, going with AW cells will let you standardize the cells across a wider range of brands; the 18,5mm Wolf Eyes 168A and 150A are too fat to fit most "18650" bodies, and sometimes (though rarely) too long.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Oct 18, 2006)

Buz,
Your last post was 3:38 am. When do you sleep? :laughing:


----------



## BUZ (Oct 18, 2006)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> The DSD charger is smarter, but it's not as well built and it's slow as molasses. A Wolf Eyes charger can charge two of the largest cells in 3 hours. The DSD would require about 16 hours; charging two cells doubles the charging time.
> 
> On the other hand, going with AW cells will let you standardize the cells across a wider range of brands; the 18,5mm Wolf Eyes 168A and 150A are too fat to fit most "18650" bodies, and sometimes (though rarely) too long.



I've had one of the WE's chargers crap out on me and two of the WE's cells stopped holding a full charge after only a few charges, that's why I don't car for em' a whole lot.

BTW I think I need to set the time zone for my profile, @ 2:30 in the morning I was sound asleep!

Paul what is the WE's charge rate, the DSD's are 350mAh (2 2200mAh 18650's) should charge in a little over 12 hours.


----------



## Phaserburn (Oct 18, 2006)

Pila's IBC charger has a charge rate of 600ma, and safely charges protected and unprotected cells. Pricey, but it also auto shuts off after the correct charge has been reached. I like that. I use it for all li-ion sizes that are 600ma or greater in capacity.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Oct 18, 2006)

BUZ said:


> Paul what is the WE's charge rate, the DSD's are 350mAh (2 2200mAh 18650's) should charge in a little over 12 hours.


The labels says, "2x4.5V @0.3-1.5A." I don't know the charging profile. I think it goes full-blast at 1.5A till the protection circuit trips; then it throttle down to 0.3A, with nothing in-between. Each channel is charged independently; you can have a short cell in one chamber, a long cell in the other.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Oct 18, 2006)

Phaserburn said:


> Pila's IBC charger has a charge rate of 600ma, and safely charges protected and unprotected cells. Pricey, but it also auto shuts off after the correct charge has been reached. I like that. I use it for all li-ion sizes that are 600ma or greater in capacity.


The IBC charger is a brilliant design. I'd recommend it for anyone who hasn't already invested in several other chargers, as I have (with 5 Wolf Eyes chargers).


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Oct 18, 2006)

Wolf Eyes seems to have discontinued their slow charger. Each rechargeable light system now comes with the fast charger. Before, you had to buy the fast charger separately.


----------



## D MacAlpine (Oct 19, 2006)

BUZ said:


> Paul what is the WE's charge rate, the DSD's are 350mAh (2 2200mAh 18650's) should charge in a little over 12 hours.


 
As discussed elsewhere (like here) you can use an 800mA Nokia ACP-12 mobile (sorry - cell!) 'phone charger to speed up the charge on a DSD by about 100% They're available off Ebay for about £2 over here.
A good upgrade if you're charging 18650s.


----------



## savumaki (Oct 19, 2006)

savumaki said:


> Customs must have been asleep!!!!!!!!!;
> I got mine today and rushed home to load it up and give her a go-------------all I can say is
> PITIFULL
> here I expected a light that would ROAR and all I get is this weak beam that that limps out of the front!
> ...



*Holy Sh_t Batman, was that lightning???*

Well, that may be stretching it but the 18650 sure made a *BIG *difference. Its all been said already and I agree wholeheartedly, this is one great light. Not one to be carried w/o a belt holster but I needed a bright 'floody' light for night door duty and I got one thats perfect for me (skunks beware)

tks again BUZ,

Karl


----------



## munchs (Oct 22, 2006)

Can someone please tell me if this Wolf-eyes 3.7v bulb fits in Surefire M2?

I'm literally hooked by the posted beam shots. What will be the run time if 17650 is used? Thanks.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Oct 22, 2006)

munchs said:


> I'm literally hooked by the posted beam shots. What will be the run time if [17670] is used? Thanks.


I'd estimate 38 to 43 minutes. The beam won't be quite as bright.


----------



## BUZ (Oct 22, 2006)

savumaki said:


> *Holy Sh_t Batman, was that lightning???*
> 
> Well, that may be stretching it but the 18650 sure made a *BIG *difference. Its all been said already and I agree wholeheartedly, this is one great light. Not one to be carried w/o a belt holster but I needed a bright 'floody' light for night door duty and I got one thats perfect for me (skunks beware)
> 
> ...




U bet! 


I just received a 9DX from [email protected] and if you think the 6MX is bright you gotta give this a try! BTW it's only about a inch longer & produces double the lumens!


----------



## BUZ (Oct 22, 2006)

Wolf Eyes 9DX top, Wolf Eyes 6MX bottom.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 22, 2006)

Buz,


What cells does the 9DX raider run on, and what kind of bulb does it use? I noticed it's for sale for $39.99 right now so I am tempted.


----------



## BUZ (Oct 22, 2006)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Buz,
> 
> 
> What cells does the 9DX raider run on, and what kind of bulb does it use? I noticed it's for sale for $39.99 right now so I am tempted.


 
Actually it's *less *if you sign up for the discount, if you want to sign up for the discount click on the link: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/107833


I really like this light cause you can run the lamp off three 3v primaries or you can use two wolf eyes LRB-150A cells! If you already have a dsd charger and two 17500 or 18500 cells they will work also!

This is the lamp is comes with: http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-25-26-46-6092


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Oct 22, 2006)

Question about these lights .....6MX , Sniper .... & such.....

If the rear click switch is left in the ON position .....

Can the Head then be Un-screwed slightly to turn it OFF ....

Then screwed back on slightly to turn it back ON ????

Can this be done repeatedly - using it as a "twistie" while you're doing a 2 hour project ......

Then put it back to normal operation when you're done ???

I use a Huntlight this way // Now I want to get a Wolf-Eyes to try using it the same way.

Thanx ......................... TMG/
.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Oct 22, 2006)

TooManyGizmos said:


> Question about these lights .....6MX , Sniper .... & such.....
> 
> If the rear click switch is left in the ON position .....
> 
> ...


Yes; I just tried on my Sniper. It was easy.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Oct 22, 2006)

Are these lights available with optional crenelated bezel's ??

I like those.


........................... TMG/:huh:

.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Oct 22, 2006)

No.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Oct 23, 2006)

Am I clear about this ................

That at this *current* time - the 3.6v *LED* assembly is not in stock ????

And is not expected until *March/07* ??? Which *size* head does the *LED* fit ??

And if the 6MX comes with the large head , how would I get the small head - I want *both .
* 
Thanx ...................... TMG/

.


----------



## Robocop (Oct 23, 2006)

Buz enjoy the 9D however beware that soon you will have to have all the other models as well.....After several months of heavy duty use my 9D is going strong. I truly do enjoy this light and more enjoy smoking the Stingers that so many of my co-workers carry.....I have the 6MX in my duty bag as a spare however it is running the 9D head and lamp with R123 cells. It puts out the same amount of light as my Raider 9D in a much smaller package....truly a WOW factor light however short runtime.


----------



## D MacAlpine (Oct 23, 2006)

TooManyGizmos said:


> Am I clear about this ................
> 
> That at this *current* time - the 3.6v *LED* assembly is not in stock ????
> 
> ...


 
PTS seems to have the Luxeon LAs in stock (according to their website).
They fit the smaller, 26mm heads.

I believe that you could buy a 6AX (26mm LA) and a 6M bezel (complete with 36mm LA) to go on it - Paul will correct me if I'm wrong:laughing:


----------



## BUZ (Oct 23, 2006)

Robocop said:


> Buz enjoy the 9D however beware that soon you will have to have all the other models as well
> 
> *I already do!* *I'm gonna be listing a few of em' here shortly, wife told me to thin out the heard or else! :whoopin: *
> 
> ...


-


----------



## Lighthouse one (Oct 23, 2006)

I elect Buz as the official bloodhound of CPF...I also just got my sniper 6PX with the 3.7 volt incan to use with my 18650. Wow....what a great combo!! I already have the 9v Raider with 2 18500 cells, and the little 6PX gives it a run for it's money.....I gotta stop reading about all of these great lights!! I'll have to give everything away for Christmas, since I'll be broke!


----------



## D MacAlpine (Oct 25, 2006)

Well, I just got "my" first Wolf Eyes light delivered (it's a 3.7v 6PX and it's a present for a friend) and I'm impressed.

I like the quality of the machining and I especially like the brass(?) insert in the body tube - the threads aren't used as contacts so they can be anodized and greased, neat! The matching pouch is a real bargain for the quality too.

PTS did a good job of packing it and it got here pretty quickly - but the post office still somehow managed to knock a lump out of the reflector on the spare LA :thumbsdow Fortunately it still works.

One word of caution - make sure you get the right cells if you're going for one of these setups. I tried using Xtar protected 18650s - which work fine if you enjoy button clicking! AW's "new" 18500s worked fine (with a spacer), so I have an order in for his 18650s (gifts must work!).

Thanks for putting me on to this one BUZ.

(I can't wait for _my_ Wolf Eyes light to get here, unfortunately it's still busy evolving...)


----------



## BUZ (Oct 31, 2006)

D MacAlpine said:


> Well, I just got "my" first Wolf Eyes light delivered (it's a 3.7v 6PX and it's a present for a friend) and I'm impressed.
> 
> I like the quality of the machining and I especially like the brass(?) insert in the body tube - the threads aren't used as contacts so they can be anodized and greased, neat! The matching pouch is a real bargain for the quality too.
> 
> ...




Yeah I've also been having problems with the post office lately!


----------



## coontai (Nov 7, 2006)

I got my Wolf Eyes 6A with the led module and it is sssssssssssssiiiiiiiiiiiiiicccccccccckkkkkkkkkkk. It is super regulated. Just check out its output graph.

http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/wolf_6m.htm


----------



## dchao (Nov 7, 2006)

Now, have you tried the super thrower D36 miniturbo head? What about the D26 head with more flood. Three different heads, three totally different beam characteristic. I love the WE Legos.


----------



## coontai (Nov 7, 2006)

Def thought about it and nice to know that the light is flexible, but mostly i use the light as an EDC on my job as an EMT. I think the light is underrated and stands tall next to my other favs like the A2 and the U2.


----------



## BUZ (Nov 12, 2006)

coontai said:


> I got my Wolf Eyes 6A with the led module and it is sssssssssssssiiiiiiiiiiiiiicccccccccckkkkkkkkkkk. It is super regulated. Just check out its output graph.
> 
> http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/wolf_6m.htm



Yeah I really like mine!


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Nov 12, 2006)

coontai said:


> I got my Wolf Eyes 6A with the led module and it is sssssssssssssiiiiiiiiiiiiiicccccccccckkkkkkkkkkk. It is super regulated. Just check out its output graph.
> 
> http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/wolf_6m.htm............ Hi Coontai ,
> 
> ...


----------



## jefft (Nov 12, 2006)

TMG, "sick" is good. "Rockin'", ""bitchin'", "way cool", would be considered previous generational iterations.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Nov 12, 2006)

jefft said:


> TMG, "sick" is good. "Rockin'", ""bitchin'", "way cool", would be considered previous generational iterations.



....... Sorry Jeff ...... but "sick" is *Never* good in my book !!

Who comes up with these social "terms" ???

What will be next ??? Something good is *"Pukin"* (as in "sick") ??????

I'm getting "left-behind" ..................... TMG/
.


----------



## Buffalohump (Nov 12, 2006)

Wow... I just spent the last 45 mins reading through this entire thread and my head is spinning! Some truly dedicated flashlight nuts out there...!

Really glad I happened upon this discussion as I was in the middle of a search for a new incan with rechargeables to replace my venerable 6P.

HOWEVER, I am hopelessly confused by all the terminology (sorry, newb here).

Can someone please do a very simple explanation of how to go about hooking up this set-up. I am starting from scratch with rechargeables so I have NOTHING right now in that area.

I have been in touch with Mike at PTS on an unrelated matter and I am good to go with that dude. I also do biz with Lighthound regularly.

My only concern is that there is a note next to the Explorer on the PTS site stating that it is not available for shipment outside of the USA.

If the 9D is on sale, maybe I can go with that? Size is not such a factor - this will be a house light to intimidate trolls and the like.

Please help! Thanks.......


----------



## D MacAlpine (Nov 12, 2006)

If you want to go rechargeable but can't get Mike to ship you the cells because you live outside the US don't worry;

1) Get the light from Mike, just pick the "non-rechargeable" version of what you want (ask for a shipping quote if you want options other than what the automatic checkout gives you) - if you're going for a 6 series light remember to ask him to put a 3.7v lamp in it
2) Mike might be able to sell you a Wolf Eyes charger if you want one (don't know, haven't asked)
3) If 2) is a no-go you can still get a charger elsewhere (a DSD for instance from Emilion, Dae or various other places) - don't forget that you'll need spacers for 18500 cells
4) Buy protected cells from AW (his "new" ones will work these incandescents, protected cells from elsewhere may require mulitiple clicks to work) - the 6 series lights would use an 18650 whilst the 9 series use 2 18500 cells (AW will send you some tiny magnets to make contact between the "buttonless" 18500s)

Does that answer your questions?


----------



## Buffalohump (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey Don,

Thanks for the help...

I'm hoping to get the complete set-up from one place, which will reduce complications and postage costs.

I just had a look at Lighthound and they offer the WE 6PX (Explorer body) with a charger kit that includes a charger, two cells AND a 3,7 volt lamp.

Here's the link:

http://www.lighthound.com/sales/wolfeyes_6px_flashlight.htm

Will that set me up according to what Buz was talking about? Also, if I get that kit and more cells, can I also use those cells in my 6P for example?

Thanks again!


----------



## dchao (Nov 12, 2006)

If you are looking to get BUZ's setup all from Lighthound.com.

This is the link:

http://www.lighthound.com/sales/wolfeyes_6mx_flashlight.htm

This is what you need:

Wolf-Eyes 6MX
Turbohead Flashlight
3.7 volt, NO Batteries
*$42.99*

6M is a great thrower, whereas the 6A/P (D26 head) is smaller, has a dimmer but larger hot spot, and better as a general purpose light.


----------



## Buffalohump (Nov 12, 2006)

Looks good! 

I'm wondering though... what batteries do I use there. Primaries?

I'm looking to get set up for rechargeables. Which kit should I get from Lighthound to feed the light?

Thanks!

MArk


----------



## BBL (Nov 12, 2006)

The Wolf-Eyes 6MX with the 3.7V LA uses a single 18650 li-ion cell... got that setup recently, i really like it.

59min runtime to shutdown, great throw


----------



## Buffalohump (Nov 12, 2006)

Ok, for maximum kick I have decided to go with the 9DX Raider, which is going for a great price at PTS.

NOW.... which recharger kit will work with this light???

Kit and batteries - I need 'em both. Sorry if this is an obvious question. I'm just not familiar with the different battery types, etc etc.

Thanks!


----------



## D MacAlpine (Nov 12, 2006)

Same charger but 2x 160A (18500) cells. ohgeez: I meant 150A as corrected below)

You also have the possible advantage of being able to run it on 3 CR123A primaries if necessary.

(the cell sizes are explained somewhat here, xx650/xx670 cells replace 2 CR123A primaries whilst xx500 cells replace 1.5 - you use 2 in a 3 cell light)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2006)

TooManyGizmos said:


> Am I clear about this ................
> 
> That at this *current* time - the 3.6v *LED* assembly is not in stock ????
> 
> ...


The 3.7V D26 3W LED will be available in two days (11-15-16) :laughing:


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Nov 13, 2006)

Buffalohump said:


> NOW.... which recharger kit will work with this light???


The Wolf-Eyes 9V rechargable kit is what you need.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Nov 13, 2006)

D MacAlpine said:


> Same charger but 2x 160A (18500) cells.


 150A, that is.


----------



## Buffalohump (Nov 14, 2006)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> The Wolf-Eyes 9V rechargable kit is what you need.



Hi Paul,

I would go with this option but for some reason PTS cannot ship their WE rechargeables out of the US.

So I have the option of getting the light from PTS and a recharger kit from AW or Lighthound. Lighthound also offer the 6PX light plus accessories:

http://www.lighthound.com/sales/wolfeyes_6px_flashlight.htm

I would prefer the WE kit, as it seems popular opinion holds that it is faster than a DSD charger, for example.

At least with the 9DX I can run it on primaries for the meantime (until I figure out which kit to go with).

Living outside of the US can be difficult if one is CPF member!


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 14, 2006)

I use the DSD charger and two 18500's from AW. I think it took around 4 hours for them to charge fully. The Wolf Eyes charger and cells are nicer, but they do cost quite a bit more.


----------



## BUZ (Nov 14, 2006)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> I use the DSD charger and two 18500's from AW. I think it took around 4 hours for them to charge fully. The Wolf Eyes charger and cells are nicer, but they do cost quite a bit more.



I think the AW cells come new with a 40% storage charge, the dsd charger charges @ a rate of 350mAh. Two drained 18500's should take aprox 8.5 to charge.


----------



## nifreaky (Nov 14, 2006)

Sorry, I'm being a bit of a noob here, but, the 2 x 150a's @3.7v =7.4v. Is this not below the 3 x 123's @ 3v = 9v for the Raider 9DX?


----------



## VF1Jskull1 (Nov 14, 2006)

the 150a's (or 18500's) have a higher voltage hot off the charger.. i believe it to be 4.1 or 4.2 as per other various threads on this subject... also the lithium ions have a lower voltage drop off compared to the 3 x cr123a's... yes, the 3 cr123a's will be brighter initially but will get dimmer over time as compared to the 150a's runtime where it maintains the higher voltage longer.... i run the same setup and like the guiltfree lumens that the 18500's that i put in provide rather than burn through the lithium primary cr123a's.... i could be wrong but this is the information that i have gathered from the forum regarding this subject matter....


----------



## Buffalohump (Nov 15, 2006)

Arrrgghhh...  

This is annoying. The blue light special over at PTS has ended on the 9DX and is now available on the 9XT. As far as I can tell, it has a different head (not turbo, 9v bulb) and it has the LED tailcap.

I don't mind the tailcap, but is that head going to produce the same amount of light as the 9DX?

Do you think Mike will slap a 3,7v bulb on there for me?

As I understand it, you need the 3,7v bulb to be able to run it on rechargeables, correct?


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Nov 15, 2006)

Buffalohump,
9V lamps are the only lamp that run equally well on primaries and rechargeables; the 3.7V lamp is needed if you owned a 6V light and wished to use rechargeables. No need to swap out this lamp. You'll get 200 lumens, with a more even beam (center to edge) a bit less throw than the 9DX.

Mike has been known to swap out components, but I wouldn't feel comfortable asking him to do so for a specially priced item. Just add a clickie to your order, or a miniturbo bezel & lamp, or both.


----------



## Buffalohump (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks Paul, that's good to know...

I like the idea of the LED tailcap... one does not always require 200 lumens of light!

I just wish PTS would ship the WE rechargeables out of the US.

Would make my life a lot easier!

I think I can get a Wolf Eyes kit from Lighthound though... just waiting to hear back from them.

Thanks again...


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 15, 2006)

This is an even better deal than the sale he had on the 9DX. This will have the same amount of overall output, but will have less throw. How much less I'm not sure. It also includes one of the LED tailcaps which sell for around $15 each. 
With the 9v models you don't need to switch the bulb like with the 6 models. The stock bulb is the one that works with rechargable cells. Two 18500 cells come off the charger with a voltage of 8.4 and have a nice flat discharge which results in very little dimming compared to using the same light with 3 primary 123 cells. 

I love my 9DX, but I wish I would have waited for this sale. Oh well. Gives me another light to buy! LOL 





Buffalohump said:


> Arrrgghhh...
> 
> This is annoying. The blue light special over at PTS has ended on the 9DX and is now available on the 9XT. As far as I can tell, it has a different head (not turbo, 9v bulb) and it has the LED tailcap.
> 
> ...


----------



## jayhackett03 (Nov 15, 2006)

ok, i'm about to buy a rechargeable Wolf Eyes after reading this. quick, should i get the 6 or the 9?


----------



## BUZ (Nov 15, 2006)

jayhackett03 said:


> ok, i'm about to buy a rechargeable Wolf Eyes after reading this. quick, should i get the 6 or the 9?



IMO 9! The 6 is also a great setup too!


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: Wolf Eyes 6 body vs. 9*



jayhackett03 said:


> ok, i'm about to buy a rechargeable Wolf Eyes after reading this. quick, should i get the 6 or the 9?


Another CPFer is facing the same choice. Here's the PM I sent him; prices are approximate:

If you've read all the threads, then you know the pro's and cons as well as I do! I like the elegance of a single-cell light. You could argue that the 9V Raider is more flexible because you can switch-hit between lithiums and lithium-ions without changing lamps. I could counter-argue that the 1x168A Explorer is flexible in a different way: It can be transformed into a 2x168A host for a 9V D36 or--if you screw on the narrow head--a 2x168A host for a Surefire P91 or D26-9V.

A Raider will fit your hand better than an Explorer; there's more length to grip.

Your call. But whichever you choose, consider getting the narrow head and matching D26, as well, for those times when you want to slip it into your pocket. (I've carried a 6M and 9D in my front pants pocket, but most would find it a bit bulky.)

My first choice, then: Explorer kit + 1x168A extender ($15, I'm guessing) + second 168A cell ($18) + D36-9V lamp assembly ($12). And maybe a D26-9V ($12), D26-3.6V ($11), and narrow bezel ($10?).

Second choice: Raider D (complete with the charging kit) + narrow bezel ($10) + D26-9V lamp asembly ($12).

Third choice: Explorer kit + D26-3.7V lamp assembly ($11) + narrow bezel ($10). Maybe a spare 168A cell, too.​ ________________


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm waiting for PTS to put the 6TX on sale because I really wan't one of those!


----------



## Buffalohump (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey dude,

Here's a thought - sell me your 9DX and you can pick up the 9TX - guilt free!


----------



## BUZ (Nov 17, 2006)

Buffalohump said:


> Hey dude,
> 
> Here's a thought - sell me your 9DX and you can pick up the 9TX - guilt free!


Sell you mine......................$199.95 :naughty: even throw in free S&H :laughing:


----------



## nifreaky (Nov 19, 2006)

I have now got my 2 x 18500's and charger from AW. Now just waiting on my 9DX. 

When the cells are put end-to-end the middle plates don't look like they will meet, i.e. there is no stud on the +ve end. From the looks of it I think I will need a small metal washer or something conductive between the cells once they are loaded into the body of the 9DX. Is this normal?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 19, 2006)

nifreaky said:


> I have now got my 2 x 18500's and charger from AW. Now just waiting on my 9DX.
> 
> When the cells are put end-to-end the middle plates don't look like they will meet, i.e. there is no stud on the +ve end. From the looks of it I think I will need a small metal washer or something conductive between the cells once they are loaded into the body of the 9DX. Is this normal?


 
AW should have included a very small magnet that will fit between the cells perfectly. It has to be used when using these two cells in the 9DX.


----------



## nifreaky (Nov 19, 2006)

hmmmm.... I will have to check all the packaging again. Thanks adirondackdestroyer. 

BTW any photos of this?


----------



## BUZ (Nov 19, 2006)

nifreaky said:


> hmmmm.... I will have to check all the packaging again. Thanks adirondackdestroyer.
> 
> BTW any photos of this?




If he didn't send you any you can always buy a couple from lighthound, should only take a few days to receive & there only .15 cents a piece!







http://www.lighthound.com/sales/protected_lithium_batteries.htm


----------

